# μισινέζα, μεσινέζα = trimmer line ǁ monofilament line



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2011)

Κάποιοι θα μπορούσαν να την προσθέσουν στις αστείες λέξεις της ημέρας κι άλλοι να την ανακηρύξουν «τη λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα» — αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι με 574.000 γκουγκλιές η *μισινέζα* δικαιούται λίγη λεξικογραφική καταξίωση, έτσι δεν είναι;

Αν δεν γνωρίζατε λοιπόν τη μισινέζα μέχρι σήμερα, να σας συστήσουμε: Είναι το trimmer line, παναπεί το πλαστικό μονόινο νήμα (χυδαϊστί: νάιλον πετονιά) που χρησιμοποιείται στα χορτοκοπτικά (string trimmers) — και στο ψάρεμα (monofilament fishing line).


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2011)

Μμμ, δεν την έχουν ούτε με τη γραφή *μεσινέζα*, που νόμιζα ότι είναι η καθιερωμένη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2011)

Κι εγώ μεσινέζα την ήξερα. Και ο λόγος που δεν τη βρήκες: μεσηνέζα τη γράφουν οι περισσότεροι.

Διόρθωση: Εννοούσα, μήπως την έχουν τα λεξικά με τη γραφή "μεσηνέζα";


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2011)

Θέλει ένα βήμα ακόμη για την ανακάλυψη της λεξικογράφησης: :)

*μεσσηνέζα* κ. _μεσσήνα_, η· λεπτό ανθεκτικό και διαφανές νήμα που χρησίμευε παλιότερα για το δέσιμο των σγκιστριών· σήμερα έχει αντικατασταθεί από νάιλον νήμα (_Θησαυρός_ Γιοβάνη)
*μεσσηνέζα* η, ουσ., λεπτό ανθεκτικό διαφανές νήμα, σήμερα από νάιλον, με το οποίο δένονται τα αγκίστρια στο άκρο της ορμιάς [ιταλ. _Messina_ (όνομα πόλης)] (_ΝΕΛ_ Κριαρά)
*μεσσήνα* (η) και _μεσσηνέζα_ [εκ της ιταλ. Μεσσήνης]· το διαφανές νήμα δι' ου δένονται τα άγκιστρα εις το άκρον της ορμιάς (_Πρωίας_)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 11, 2011)

Εάν μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε πως αντιπροσωπεύω ένα κάποιο μέσο όρο, η λέξη μου ήταν πολύ γνωστή -ως _μισινέζα_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2011)

Προφανώς έχει επιδράσει ο μηχανισμός της προληπτικής αφομοίωσης, γι' αυτό και σήμερα οι περισσότεροι λένε _μισινέζα_ και για την χορτοκοπτική και για την (προϋπάρχουσα) αλιευτική χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Εάν μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε πως αντιπροσωπεύω ένα κάποιο μέσο όρο, η λέξη μου ήταν πολύ γνωστή -ως _μισινέζα_.


Χμμμ, το χάσμα των γενεών. _Μεσσηνέζα_ από εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, το χάσμα των γενεών. _Μεσσηνέζα_ από εδώ.


 
Επίτηδες τόπα. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Επίτηδες τόπα. ;)


Αμ δεν σε ξέρω;


----------



## sarant (Aug 11, 2011)

Εγώ μεσινέζα την ήξερα και νομίζω ότι, τουλάχιστο για την αλιευτική χρήση αυτός ο τύπος θα έπρεπε να είναι ο κύριος σε ένα λεξικό που θα είχε τη λέξη. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Νίκο Καββαδία, αν και σε ένα από τα λιγότερο γνωστά (επειδή δεν έχουν μελοποιηθεί) ποιήματά του, το «Cocos Island»: Αρμάτωσα μια καθετή με μεσινέζα σάπια. Νομίζω ότι και στον Καββαδία θα άρεσε το τετράστιχο του νεότερου θαλασσινού ποιητή Γ. Μανέτα:

Παύλο, σου γράφω από τα «σπίτια» στο ποτάμι 
καθώς ψαρεύω, συντροφιά με μια Κινέζα. 
Κρατά μακρύ μέσα στα χέρια της καλάμι 
κι έχει δολώσει σκαρτσιμά τη μεσινέζα. 
(Σκαρτσιμάς είναι το καραβιδάκι).

Απορώ πάντως που ΛΚΝ και ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν την έχουν. Ούτε ψαρεύουν ούτε έχουν γκαζόν;


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι μεσηνεζα έχω ακούσει από τον παπού μου που ήταν ερασιτέχνης ψαράς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2011)

Μου αρέσει που έψαχνα (εις μάτην) να βρω τις ιταλικές ρίζες στη _Messinesa_, αλλά ούτε που το θυμόμουν ότι γράφεται ετυμολογικά. Το 1931 ο Βλαστός στα _Συνώνυμα και συγγενικά_ δίνει:

*Μερσίνα* = νήμα για το αγκίστρι· μεσίνα, μεσινέζα, μεταξότριχα· αλογότριχα.

Σήμερα τη Messina τη γράφουμε _Μεσίνα_ (έτσι είναι στον Πάπυρο: Μεσίνα ή Μεσσήνη). Η _μεσίνα_ και η _μεσινέζα_ είναι οι λογικές απλογραφήσεις, όχι μόνο οι πιο διαδεδομένες. Άλλωστε, η άγνωστη σε μένα _μερσίνα_ δείχνει ότι δεν υπήρχε διαφάνεια ως προς την προέλευση — αν είναι ακριβής.


----------

